# Запутался с use флагами.Помогите.

## Mintta

План моих действий:

Поставил Gentoo  с минимал CD 2007.0,

обновился, 

собрал xorg-x11,

собрал gnome но уже с флагом "-qt -kde gnome samba" - флаг samba отработал сеть заработала это мне и надо было

НО после начал ставить драйвера на звук по хэнд буку как модулем в ядре т.к собирал ядро НЕ через genkernel и тут проблемы все как по хэнд буку а вот все программы и gnome не хотят воспроизводить звук.

полез смотреть а что у меня за флаги стоят по default в /etc/make.profile там ни alsa ни остальной мультимедиа

Вопрос как пересобрать так чтобы все мои флаги в make.conf отработали?А то я не могу jpeg даже посмотреть.

Пробовал пересобирать так:

1) вписал флаги в make.conf -> пересобрал всю систему по хэнд буку с учетом новых USE ноль реакции

2) пробовал просто хотябы USE="alsa" emerge gnome тоже самое 

подскажите как правильно пересобирать или я что то не то делаю.

Заранее спасибо.

----------

## ZByte

Попробуй вот так:

```
emerge -DuNpv world
```

Хотя не думаю, что тебе это со звуком поможет, тут скорее всего проблема в другом. Нужны логи.

----------

## d_n_k

man emerge на предмет --new-use

----------

## Mintta

Пока gnome все так и говорит что не может найти дополнительную библиотеку.Пробую начать все с начала с настройки ядра но думаю не в этом все дело просто не пересобирается правильно сам gnome

----------

## ZByte

 *Mintta wrote:*   

> Пока gnome все так и говорит что не может найти дополнительную библиотеку.Пробую начать все с начала с настройки ядра но думаю не в этом все дело просто не пересобирается правильно сам gnome

 

Ты бы показал какую ошибку тебе Гном выдаёт, а не описывал её своими словами.

А вобще если нарушены зависимости, то это лечится через:

```
revdep-rebuild
```

----------

## Mintta

Говорите какие логи нужны я дам просто второй день уже сижу над этим.

----------

## ZByte

 *Mintta wrote:*   

> Говорите какие логи нужны я дам просто второй день уже сижу над этим.

 

Ну как минимум часть dmesg, которая звука касается. Плюс lspci, lsmod и логи гнома, только вот не помню куда он их пишет.....

----------

## Mintta

Это мой dmesg:

```

Gentoo2007 ~ # dmesg

Linux version 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 (root@Gentoo2007) (gcc version 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1-r3)) #3 SMP Tue Jun 26 15:51:37 MSD 2007

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

sanitize start

sanitize end

copy_e820_map() start: 0000000000000000 size: 000000000009fc00 end: 000000000009fc00 type: 1

copy_e820_map() type is E820_RAM

copy_e820_map() start: 000000000009fc00 size: 0000000000000400 end: 00000000000a0000 type: 2

copy_e820_map() start: 00000000000f0000 size: 0000000000010000 end: 0000000000100000 type: 2

copy_e820_map() start: 0000000000100000 size: 0000000011eeb000 end: 0000000011feb000 type: 1

copy_e820_map() type is E820_RAM

copy_e820_map() start: 0000000011feb000 size: 0000000000004000 end: 0000000011fef000 type: 3

copy_e820_map() start: 0000000011fef000 size: 0000000000010000 end: 0000000011fff000 type: 2

copy_e820_map() start: 0000000011fff000 size: 0000000000001000 end: 0000000012000000 type: 4

copy_e820_map() start: 00000000fec00000 size: 0000000000010000 end: 00000000fec10000 type: 2

copy_e820_map() start: 00000000fee00000 size: 0000000000001000 end: 00000000fee01000 type: 2

copy_e820_map() start: 00000000fff80000 size: 0000000000080000 end: 0000000100000000 type: 2

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 0000000011feb000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000011feb000 - 0000000011fef000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000011fef000 - 0000000011fff000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000011fff000 - 0000000012000000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec10000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fff80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

0MB HIGHMEM available.

287MB LOWMEM available.

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 73707) 0 entries of 256 used

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  Normal       4096 ->    73707

  HighMem     73707 ->    73707

early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->    73707

On node 0 totalpages: 73707

  DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 4064 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 543 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 69068 pages, LIFO batch:15

  HighMem zone: 0 pages used for memmap

DMI 2.3 present.

Using APIC driver default

ACPI: RSDP (v000 ASUS                                  ) @ 0x000f7b40

ACPI: RSDT (v001 ASUS   TUSL2-C  0x30303031 MSFT 0x31313031) @ 0x11feb000

ACPI: FADT (v001 ASUS   TUSL2-C  0x30303031 MSFT 0x31313031) @ 0x11feb100

ACPI: BOOT (v001 ASUS   TUSL2-C  0x30303031 MSFT 0x31313031) @ 0x11feb040

ACPI: DSDT (v001   ASUS TUSL2-C  0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000b) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0xe408

Allocating PCI resources starting at 20000000 (gap: 12000000:ecc00000)

Detected 1206.101 MHz processor.

Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 73132

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda3

Local APIC disabled by BIOS -- you can enable it with "lapic"

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (0124a000)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 8192 bytes)

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Memory: 285724k/294828k available (3266k kernel code, 8608k reserved, 1641k data, 268k init, 0k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xffe16000 - 0xfffff000   (1956 kB)

    pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xd2800000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 719 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xd1feb000   ( 287 MB)

      .init : 0xc05d3000 - 0xc0616000   ( 268 kB)

      .data : 0xc04309ef - 0xc05cb130   (1641 kB)

      .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc04309ef   (3266 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 2413.74 BogoMIPS (lpj=4827493)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 0383f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I cache: 16K, L1 D cache: 16K

CPU: L2 cache: 256K

CPU: After all inits, caps: 0383f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000040 00000000 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Compat vDSO mapped to ffffe000.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

Freeing SMP alternatives: 18k freed

ACPI: Core revision 20060707

 tbxface-0107 [01] load_tables           : ACPI Tables successfully acquired

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [DSDT](id 0005) - 442 Objects with 45 Devices 154 Methods 17 Regions

ACPI Namespace successfully loaded at root c0678db0

ACPI: setting ELCR to 0200 (from 0e00)

evxfevnt-0089 [02] enable                : Transition to ACPI mode successful

CPU0: Intel(R) Pentium(R) III CPU             1200MHz stepping 01

SMP motherboard not detected.

Local APIC not detected. Using dummy APIC emulation.

Brought up 1 CPUs

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xf0e30, last bus=2

PCI: Using configuration type 1

Setting up standard PCI resources

evgpeblk-0951 [04] ev_create_gpe_block   : GPE 00 to 0F [_GPE] 2 regs on int 0x9

evgpeblk-1048 [03] ev_initialize_gpe_bloc: Found 5 Wake, Enabled 0 Runtime GPEs in this block

Completing Region/Field/Buffer/Package initialization:........................................................

Initialized 16/17 Regions 0/0 Fields 25/25 Buffers 15/17 Packages (451 nodes)

Initializing Device/Processor/Thermal objects by executing _INI methods:

Executed 0 _INI methods requiring 0 _STA executions (examined 48 objects)

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

ACPI: Assume root bridge [\_SB_.PCI0] bus is 0

PCI quirk: region e400-e47f claimed by ICH4 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

PCI quirk: region ec00-ec3f claimed by ICH4 GPIO

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCI1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCI2._PRT]

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 14 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 2.00 loaded.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

pnp: 00:03: ioport range 0xe400-0xe47f could not be reserved

pnp: 00:03: ioport range 0xec00-0xec3f has been reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: d000-dfff

  MEM window: de800000-dfefffff

  PREFETCH window: e0000000-f7ffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

  IO window: b000-bfff

  MEM window: de000000-de7fffff

  PREFETCH window: dff00000-dfffffff

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 8192 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 8192)

TCP reno registered

Simple Boot Flag at 0x3a set to 0x1

Machine check exception polling timer started.

IA-32 Microcode Update Driver: v1.14a <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

intel_rng: FWH not detected

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel i815 Chipset.

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xf8000000

Hangcheck: starting hangcheck timer 0.9.0 (tick is 180 seconds, margin is 60 seconds).

Hangcheck: Using get_cycles().

input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input0

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

input: Power Button (CM) as /class/input/input1

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

ACPI: Invalid PBLK length [5]

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

00:0a: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

00:0b: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.15-k2

Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] enabled at IRQ 9

PCI: setting IRQ 9 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:0d.0[A] -> Link [LNKF] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

3c59x: Donald Becker and others. www.scyld.com/network/vortex.html

0000:02:0d.0: 3Com PCI 3c905C Tornado at d2804000.

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.17-k2-NAPI

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.59.

netconsole: not configured, aborting

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH2: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

ICH2: chipset revision 5

ICH2: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xa800-0xa807, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xa808-0xa80f, BIOS settings: hdc:pio, hdd:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: FUJITSU MPD3108AT, ATA DISK drive

hdb: MAXTOR 6L020J1, ATA DISK drive

hda: hw_config=0000

hda: hw_config=0000

hdb: hw_config=6b00

hdb: hw_config=6b00

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdd: ASUS CD-S520B2, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: hw_config=0000

hdd: hw_config=0000

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 21095424 sectors (10800 MB) w/512KiB Cache, CHS=20928/16/63, UDMA(33)

hda: cache flushes not supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3

hdb: max request size: 128KiB

hdb: 40132503 sectors (20547 MB) w/1819KiB Cache, CHS=39813/16/63<6>hdb: hw_config=6b00

, UDMA(100)

hdb: cache flushes supported

 hdb: hdb1

hdd: ATAPI 52X CD-ROM drive, 96kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.002.

Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.03

Copyright (c) 1999-2007 LSI Logic Corporation

Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.03

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

usbmon: debugfs is not available

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 9

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[D] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: irq 9, io base 0x0000a400

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] enabled at IRQ 9

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.4[C] -> Link [LNKH] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.4 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.4: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.4: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.4: irq 9, io base 0x0000a000

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input2

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.11.0-ioctl (2006-10-12) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

oprofile: using timer interrupt.

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Using IPI Shortcut mode

Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

input: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse as /class/input/input3

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 268k freed

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] enabled at IRQ 9

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:0c.0[A] -> Link [LNKE] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

radeonfb_pci_register BEGIN

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 11

PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

radeonfb (0000:01:00.0): Found 131072k of DDR 256 bits wide videoram

radeonfb (0000:01:00.0): mapped 16384k videoram

radeonfb: Found Intel x86 BIOS ROM Image

radeonfb: Retrieved PLL infos from BIOS

radeonfb: Reference=27.00 MHz (RefDiv=12) Memory=378.00 Mhz, System=338.00 MHz

radeonfb: PLL min 20000 max 40000

1 chips in connector info

 - chip 1 has 2 connectors

  * connector 0 of type 2 (CRT) : 2300

  * connector 1 of type 3 (DVI-I) : 3201

Starting monitor auto detection...

radeonfb: I2C (port 1) ... not found

i2c_adapter i2c-1: unable to read EDID block.

i2c_adapter i2c-1: unable to read EDID block.

i2c_adapter i2c-1: unable to read EDID block.

radeonfb: I2C (port 2) ... not found

radeonfb: I2C (port 3) ... found CRT display

radeonfb: I2C (port 4) ... not found

i2c_adapter i2c-1: unable to read EDID block.

i2c_adapter i2c-1: unable to read EDID block.

i2c_adapter i2c-1: unable to read EDID block.

radeonfb: I2C (port 2) ... not found

radeonfb: I2C (port 4) ... not found

radeonfb: I2C (port 3) ... found CRT display

radeonfb: Monitor 1 type CRT found

radeonfb: EDID probed

radeonfb: Monitor 2 type no found

radeonfb (0000:01:00.0): ATI Radeon NH 

radeonfb_pci_register END

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

Adding 506036k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:506036k

eth0:  setting full-duplex.

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:0c.0[A] -> Link [LNKE] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

```

Это мой lspci:

```

Gentoo2007 ~ # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82815 815 Chipset Host Bridge and Memory Controller Hub (rev 04)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82815 815 Chipset AGP Bridge (rev 04)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 05)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801BA ISA Bridge (LPC) (rev 05)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801BA IDE U100 (rev 05)

00:1f.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801BA/BAM USB (Hub #1) (rev 05)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801BA/BAM SMBus (rev 05)

00:1f.4 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801BA/BAM USB (Hub #2) (rev 05)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R350 [Radeon 9800 Pro]

01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R350 [Radeon 9800 Pro] (Secondary)

02:0c.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 07)

02:0c.1 Input device controller: Creative Labs SB Live! Game Port (rev 07)

02:0d.0 Ethernet controller: 3Com Corporation 3c905C-TX/TX-M [Tornado] (rev 74)

```

Это мой lsmod:

```

Gentoo2007 ~ # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_seq_midi            9888  0 

snd_emu10k1_synth       9856  0 

snd_emux_synth         29696  1 snd_emu10k1_synth

snd_seq_virmidi         9088  1 snd_emux_synth

snd_seq_midi_event      9728  2 snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_virmidi

snd_seq_midi_emul       9088  1 snd_emux_synth

snd_seq                44080  5 snd_seq_midi,snd_emux_synth,snd_seq_virmidi,snd_seq_midi_event,snd_seq_midi_emul

snd_emu10k1           104640  4 snd_emu10k1_synth

snd_rawmidi            19456  3 snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_virmidi,snd_emu10k1

snd_ac97_codec         88096  1 snd_emu10k1

snd_pcm                63620  2 snd_emu10k1,snd_ac97_codec

snd_seq_device          9352  4 snd_seq_midi,snd_emu10k1_synth,snd_emu10k1,snd_rawmidi

snd_timer              19972  3 snd_seq,snd_emu10k1,snd_pcm

snd_page_alloc         11144  2 snd_emu10k1,snd_pcm

snd_util_mem            7424  2 snd_emux_synth,snd_emu10k1

snd_hwdep               9860  2 snd_emux_synth,snd_emu10k1

snd                    37624  16 snd_emux_synth,snd_seq_virmidi,snd_seq,snd_emu10k1,snd_rawmidi,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_seq_device,snd_timer,snd_hwdep

radeonfb               95936  0 

fb_ddc                  6016  1 radeonfb

i2c_algo_bit           10504  1 radeonfb

cfbcopyarea             7424  1 radeonfb

i2c_core               19840  3 radeonfb,fb_ddc,i2c_algo_bit

cfbimgblt               6784  1 radeonfb

cfbfillrect             7296  1 radeonfb

ac97_bus                6144  1 snd_ac97_codec

soundcore               9568  1 snd

```

----------

## Mintta

Еще когда попробовал проиграть звуковой файл плеером он у меня audacious он проиграл и все впорядке смтрел настройки там все по default и звуковую он мою юзает а вот как объяснить gnome где моя звук. карта я не могу понять. Это ->> "Модули GStreamer и/или устройства регулировки громкости не найдены." мне говорит регулятор громкости после того как я сделал alsaconf.

Может в "Выбор мультимедийной системы" надо что то указать в разделе "Модуль вывода по умолчанию" -> "Вывод" -> "Канал" я не пойму какой параметр там надо прописать если в "Вывод" выбрать "другой"

----------

## d_n_k

рКтпы АНтп

USE="alsa" emerge world --new-use -pv

----------

## Mintta

Попробую.Отпишу как там и во что это все вылилось.Спасибо за участие еще раз.

----------

## Mintta

Вот что получилось:

после запуска 

```
USE="alsa" emerge world --newuse
```

все осталось так как и было одно радует что звук не работает только в gnome.Драйвера встали нормально.Буду удалять gnome и ставить заново так как пересборка не помогает.

----------

## Mintta

Пришел закрыть тему.

В общем прописал нужные мне USE флаги в /etc/make.conf 

удалил GNOME (хотя я думаю и не недо было удалять просто я сделал это до того как начал читать Документацию про portage ) и запустил по очереди три команды

```

# emerge --update --deep --newuse world

# emerge --depclean

# revdep-rebuild

```

вот и все как я и думал просто пакеты не были собраны с флагом alsa 

после этого звук заработал JPEG начал читаться.

Всем спасибо.

----------

